# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Testosterone cream 100mg/ml

## Stevesteveo6

My friend was prescribed this cream since he was 17 for low T. He's now 19 and has 100% backed off of it. And he game me his last two cream "syringes." The dose is 100mg/ml of testosterone . Is this worth using? If so how much? Same side effects as gear, with a marginal dose?

----------


## austinite

No, not worth it.

----------


## Aaron330

I've been wondering about cream as well. Has anyone here tried it? Is it a better alternative to oral test?

----------


## austinite

What oral test? Andriol ?

I've tried the cream, not good enough. You'd be pasting that crap all over, all day and it doesn't absorb well.

----------

